# Detailer in the Glasgow/Edinburgh area. Any recommendations



## u05rdh (Jul 15, 2008)

I've bought a new car which I have to pick up from Evens halshaw in Edinburgh on the 1st of September and I'm having some decals fitted and maybe some protective film fitted to the front end. I would like it detailed before there fitted and I have to drive it home to Aberdeen.

Can anyone help of recommend anyone in the area who would be any good?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Custom Detailers is a member on here. you can private message him. Or Polished Bliss are based in Kintore near Aberdeen. They both have their own website.

Never used personally but their write-ups look excellent.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

please click on the link

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867


----------



## u05rdh (Jul 15, 2008)

Poilshed Bliss are fully booked for about 8 months and I need it done in Edinburgh before I drive the car home to Aberdeen.

I was going to give custom detailers a call but just wanted to know if there any good.

Cheers Guys 

:driver:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

u05rdh said:


> I was going to give custom detailers a call but just wanted to know if there any good.
> 
> Cheers Guys
> 
> :driver:


Hmmmm there not bad to be honest


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Hmmmm there not bad to be honest


I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole


Me neither i need a shower after todays efforts :lol:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

u05rdh said:


> Poilshed Bliss are fully booked for about 8 months and I need it done in Edinburgh before I drive the car home to Aberdeen.
> 
> I was going to give custom detailers a call but just wanted to know if there any good.
> 
> ...


give me a call if you like


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

their pretty ****, holograms everywhere and the guys not to bad either.

nah only kidding ring him hes very good, better than me anyway lol


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Hmmmm there not bad to be honest


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Come on now don't be modest, I've seen your posts.:thumb:


----------



## u05rdh (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheers guys i'll be in touch. I'm offshore jsut now so will you guys a call next week when I know the exact delivery date of the car.


----------

